# Any one ever fish Horseshoe Beach, FL?



## GaTomkat (Jan 28, 2008)

How do you like it? My wife's grandpa owns a house there, I went there once but didn't fish (it was so boring, its in the middle of nowhere). I was thinking of heading down later this spring. Any suggestions?

The name is decieving. There is no beach.


----------



## highway (Jan 28, 2008)

The fishing is good up north around pepperfish key and back to the south toward Suwannee.  Horseshoe is a great scallloping area in July.  Scalloping is great family event.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 28, 2008)

Good fishing both inshore and offshore.  Not much else to do there but fish.


----------



## larpyn (Jan 28, 2008)

GaTomkat said:


> How do you like it? My wife's grandpa owns a house there, I went there once but didn't fish (it was so boring, its in the middle of nowhere). I was thinking of heading down later this spring. Any suggestions?
> 
> The name is decieving. There is no beach.



i offshore fish a lot out of suwannee which is about 10 miles south of there by water. i grouper fish alot west of horseshoe.
if you want scallops. go south out of horseshoe about 3-4 miles and start lookin for the boats who are in about 6-7 ft of water.trust me,they will be there. 
find trout the same way  (hypothetically of course)especially if you don't know where to go.you won't make many friends but you will have a chance to catch a trout. most call it slob fishin but it works. after a few trips you will be hollerin slob at somebody else 

forget that last part i shouldn't be contributing to the delinquency of a new guy to horseshoe  

seriously, the best thing to do would be to pay a guide to take you out a couple of times. you will learn a lot about how to fish over there. sometimes it's easy, a lot of the time it is hard. kinda like fishin anywhere.
good luck


----------



## Slayer (Jan 29, 2008)

great fishing for trout and reds and black sea bass, especially around what used to be the " 7 brothers" oyster bars......we used to fish out of there and Sherid islands fish camp.....


----------



## Browning88 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah they are right GREAT fishing. Its a real rush pulling Grouper off the bottom 30+ miles offshore!  Look up Gary Patterson down there he is a Cpt.. Great guy.  Yeah about the only thing to do there is fish and drink cold beer.


----------



## jmwoffshore (Jan 30, 2008)

The best part about fishing horseshoe is comming in and fighting the sand nats while cleaning fish.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Jan 31, 2008)

*horseshoe beach*

The fishing is very good you are close to Pepperfish key, seven sisters, outlaw bank.  Try any of these spots.  Trick to the nats is to take a box fan out there with you.  the fan blowing helps keep the nats off you.  Scalloping is  a great way to cool off (great family fun),did it for the first time last year.  Caught fish then went swimming for scallops had a great time!


----------



## larpyn (Jan 31, 2008)

jmwoffshore said:


> The best part about fishing horseshoe is comming in and fighting the sand nats while cleaning fish.



how God made something that small that has a mouth that big is beyond me??? 
i wish he would have left gnats off the "to do" list


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 31, 2008)

I fish near there all the time.Make the run north up to Pepperfish and you won't be disappointed. Some of the prettiest grass flats you've ever laid eyes on. Regularly limited on trout almost every trip last year. The biggest roblem: we had was catching so many trout over 20 in. that we had to keep letting them go while trying to finish our limits. Not a bad problem to have!
A little farther north and there is a big sandbar a couple miles offshore that is usually loaded with Spanish on the west side. You just have to wade through the ladyfish and blues to get the Spanish. I've caught a couple of and seen a bunch of cobia in the Pepperfish area in the spring and early summer. Usually you'll pick up one or two flounder while fishing for trout. Head in towards the grass, bars and you have potential to find reds about anywhere along the shoreline. Most of my redfishing has been done closer to Steinhatchee so I don't know as much about reds near Horseshoe but I know most of the guys who fish that way tear them up!
Go!!
You won't be disappointed.
Teacher


----------



## jmwoffshore (Jan 31, 2008)

We caught a mixed bag in November while at sherid island.That area of florida is like no wear else.Will be down a week in Feb,March and April.One day I am going to stay.


----------

